# Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2008)

*Der Vertrieb beginnt​*Rechtzeitig vor der Angelsaison 2008 startet Shimano Europe Fishing BV mit dem Verkauf der aktuellen Produktpalette von G.Loomis Ruten in Europa. Zudem wird der G.Loomis Katalog 2008 noch vor Ostern im autorisierten Fachhandel verfügbar sein. Auf 60 Seiten präsentieren wir die aktuelle Palette der in Europa erhältlichen Produkte: 		
Fliegenruten und -schnüre
Spinnruten
Castingruten

Insbesondere die Spinn- und Castingruten bieten eine große Anzahl von speziellen Ruten für Nischenbereiche verschiedenster Art.

Bei folgenden Fachhändlern sind G.Loomis Katalog + Produkte in Deutschland erhältlich:

03042 Cottbus		VF Angelsport		  0355-7296324
12103 Berlin		Rod’s World GmbH		  030-7511316
12621 Berlin		Müller’s Angelmarkt		  030-56589920
21029 Hamburg		Bergedorfer Angler-Centrum	  040-79685722
22143 Hamburg		Mega Angelcenter Martins	  040-6777929
23730 Neustadt/Holstein	Kalles Angelshop		  04561-6450
28259 Bremen		Angelwelt Bremen		  0421-5798471
37124 Braunschweig	Fly Fishing Tackle Kleemann	  0531-7071726
44287 Dortmund		Angel Ussat		  0231-445647
49762 Lathen		Angelgeräte & Pokale Haake	  05933-3830
53111 Bonn		Angelsport Bonn		  0228-1803333
55618 Simmertal		Angler’s Treff		  06754-621
60311 Frankfurt/Main	Angel-Baer Kraft		  069-283785
74366 Kirchheim/Neckar	A + M Angelsport		  07143-841230
76149 Karlsruhe		M & R Angelgeräte GbR	  0721-707181
76185 Karlsruhe		Angelcenter Karlsruhe	  0721-553406
76437 Jockgrim		Angelfachmarkt Welker	  07271-51885
80687 München-Laim	Angler-Zentrum-Laim Galle GmbH  089-5705400
82287 Jensenwang		Angler Oase / RW Flyfishing	  08145-809905
83464 Bad Tölz-Wackersberg  Alpine Angler e.K.		  08041-799694
94089 Altreichenau		  Fischereibedarf Grinninger	  08583-91410

Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH

Februar 2008


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!*

Kannst Du mal nachfragen: #h

Im Trend der Zeit liegt doch vielmehr der Ruten*selbst*bau.

Wo gibt es denn die Blanks?  :k (oder sind die schon mit dabei?)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!*

Hab nachgefragt, stells dann hier rein, sobald ich ne Antwort habe.


----------



## Marcel1409 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!*

Moin allerseits,

hab mit Shimano/Loomis Rücksprache gehalten und der Vertrieb von Blanks ist erstmal leider nicht geplant ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!*

Danke für die Infos, Petra hatte sich bis jetzt bei mir noch nicht rückgemeldet.


----------



## Micky (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!*

Wenn DAS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mal keinen Sonderpreis wert ist...:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> und der Vertrieb von Blanks ist erstmal leider nicht geplant ...


Das ist aber sauschade. 

bzw. dann wird es nix mit First-Class Handmades! 

Sportex z.B. hat aber schon gelernt: es gibt wieder neue Blanks! :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!*

Moin Det!

Das kann ich auch nur so sagen, die Blanks hätte ich gerne gehabt.
Vieleicht kommts noch.


----------



## tidecutter (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: G.Loomis Vertrieb beginnt!*

bin gespannt, wie die preislage sein wird. wenn die ruten in den usa schon deutlich jenseits der 200 dollar liegen, läßt das zumindestens nichts gutes erahnen.


----------

